# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A l'adoption] Azur, lapine naine [Association Happy Bunny]

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Azur
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 1 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 57 - Moselle
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Nom: Azur 
Annéede naissance : décembre 2021 
Sexe: Femelle 
Vaccins: Contre la myxomatose, le VHD1 et le VHD2 
Stérilisée: Oui 
Race: Lapin nain 
Couleur: Blanc 
Poids: 1kg575
Localisation: 57, Thionville (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et laBelgique) 
Santé: Azur est en pleine forme
Caractère: - 
Éducation: -Azur est propre
Conditiondadoption : Liberté totale
Histoire: Abandon dans une ferme pédagogique 
Azurest à la recherche de marraines et parrains, si vous êtesintéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à  :Stick Out Tongue: residence.happybunny@gmail.com 
Pourune demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com 
Fraisdadoption : 
https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou...j'adore quand elle est allongée de tout son long

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Azur qui attend toujours sa famille pour la vie !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Azur!

----------


## HappyBunny

Azur est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit up pour Azur toujours disponible à l'adoption!

----------


## HappyBunny

Azur est toujours à la recherche de sa famille d'adoption.

Elle cohabite sans soucis avec les chats et très sociable!

----------


## HappyBunny

Azur est toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Azur attend toujours sa famille pour la vie

----------

